# not a big opera fan but i like very mutch these 3 works



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Strvinsky: nightingale
Bela bartòk«; Bluebeard caslte
Monteverdi : l'Orfeo

This is my knowledge of opera i liked so far, i might by interrest in the opera Gesualdo by an affored mention composer on talk classical, since it's an hommage done to Gesualdo, i dont remenber the name he russian do.

Greetings folks :tiphat:


----------



## Scott in PA (Aug 13, 2016)

You might like Hans Pfitzners's _Palestrina_. I'm not familiar with it myself, but it's on my short list of operas that I want to get to know.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

deprofundis said:


> Strvinsky: nightingale
> Bela bartòk«; Bluebeard caslte
> Monteverdi : l'Orfeo
> 
> ...


If you like L'Orfeo you probably would like all three Monteverdi operas. This is a nice cycle that can be bought for relatively low bucks: 









I bet you would like most any Baroque operas.

Also you would probably like Strauss' Die Frau ohne Schatten.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I love Monteverdi's Orfeo too! My mother listened to it while giving birth to me and it's been my favorite ever since! 

In case you're wondering, the Gesualdo opera is by Schnittke. I've never heard it, so I can't say whether it actually resembles Gesualdo's style or not.


----------

